# Anybody in the NW OH area need bottles???



## kevinlfifer (Feb 11, 2016)

I am over run with empty bottles, and I have at this point a nearly limitless supply thru the growing network of winos, I mean friends. 

I have several cases I'm willing to part with, but if you need more I can hook you up with a weekly amount of 3-5 cases of empties. You still have to de-label them but I rinse them clean with oxiclean.

I currently have about 500 empties and only 50 gallons in carboys to bottle.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sounds like you need more carboys to fill up.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 18, 2016)

I do like being married


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sell some bottles and buy carboys! ::


----------



## CGish (Feb 18, 2016)

You ever get down 75 toward Sidney, I'll take as many bottles as you want to part with.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 19, 2016)

If you get up to Maumee, on the way to Home Brew, stop on in


----------



## sdelli (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes! .....


----------

